# 97' Cavalier door pod build



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

here is a little build i've been putting off for a while now. i hate winter... anyways i had this idea, i hope it sounds good. i'm going to do one door every night untill next week. i'm off all next week so i'll finish up the sub enclosure and finish the install then. the system consists of an alpine copper case cd player, two alpine 6.5" component sets, one fi car audio Q 18", rockford punch 800a4, and a rockford punch 800a2.

here is the mdf on the door to start it off. i had to cut a little on the door pannel to fit the speaker.










this is how it is when the door is shut. shit will be right in you ear.










flece tucked all nice and tight around the mdf pannel. i simply tucked it behind the original pannel.










all masked off, almost time...










nice and wet, just the way i like it. :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

loookin good so far


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that looks really clean so far how the hell do u make it fit and look good before glassin?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Looks good so far...

One thing i would have done differently, is made a mold of your door area first, then wrap it. That way you can remove the pods in the future if need bed. (and wouldn't harm your door at all)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 23 2007, 08:19 PM~7965644
> *Looks good so far...
> 
> One thing i would have done differently, is made a mold of your door area first, then wrap it. That way you can remove the pods in the future if need bed. (and wouldn't harm your door at all)
> *


x2

and location i would have gone lower, cuz i liked my arm rest, lol


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64+May 23 2007, 12:26 PM~7962750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i put them there so that all four doors would match. when all the doors are open and your staning behing the car it should look killer. plus be loud as shit too.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

here is what it will look like when installed. going to do a little sanding then wrap them in carbon fiber.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats gonna look nice in carbon fiber, but why not glass the whole door panels?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 12:23 PM~7970039
> *thats gonna look nice in carbon fiber, but why not glass the whole door panels?
> *



shit you ever fucked with fiberglass? too much room for error doing the whole thing. plus i have another car thats already done like that. its too much work, especially for a daily, which is what this is.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 24 2007, 08:43 PM~7972775
> *shit you ever fucked with fiberglass?  too much room for error doing the whole thing.  plus i have another car thats already done like that.  its too much work, especially for a daily, which is what this is.
> *


i havent messed with it, but i want to sometime, i just know the outcome of a nice glass job is really sweet lookin... :cheesy:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

where areyou putting your x overs?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 25 2007, 09:43 PM~7980330
> *where areyou putting your x overs?
> *



in the stock speaker location. for the back doors they are mounted to the door under the door pannel.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I also disagree with the placement, Generally you want the distances from each speaker, the same or as close as you can for both driver and passenger, the farther away the better.

With the speaker right in your face like that, the drivers side is going to be 2-3 times closer then the passenger side, and will kill any chance you have of a decent soundstage.

but, it's not my car, and i can't hear it from my house, so do your thing!! lol


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

thats just it though. there isn't room on the kick pannels in this car. two door yes, four door no. the stock speaker location sucks, this was the best choice for what i'm doing. i could have used a smaller midrange but i need the mids and highs loud as possable.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

To me it looks like the point of this is to make a party / parking lot show off machine, not an audiophile in car listening setup...

If that's the point, he's dead on...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7983225
> *To me it looks like the point of this is to make a party / parking lot show off machine, not an audiophile in car listening setup...
> 
> If that's the point, he's dead on...
> *




couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7983225
> *To me it looks like the point of this is to make a party / parking lot show off machine, not an audiophile in car listening setup...
> 
> If that's the point, he's dead on...
> *


ONE SPEAKER IN THE UPPER DOOR PANEL!!!!! 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 26 2007, 11:32 PM~7985635
> *ONE SPEAKER IN THE UPPER DOOR PANEL!!!!!
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


2 speakers in each door and a 18"fi sub in a 7foot ported box


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 27 2007, 12:22 AM~7986112
> *2 speakers in each door and a 18"fi sub in a 7foot ported box
> *



PARKING LOT PIMP'N


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

here is where i'm at right now. got all the mids and highs in and working. time to take them out and finish up the pods. the carbon fiber cloth and epoxy resin should be here any day now. i also got started on the sub enclosure. its going to have to be made inside of the car. i'm going to port it through the rear deck.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

big ass speaker!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

So far so good.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

damn! how many watts you got to feed that huge woofer???!! :0 i hear that you should feed your mids/highs 30% wattage of what your feeding your subwoofer/woofers is that true?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What model Fi is that?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 29 2007, 06:13 PM~8001966
> *damn! how many watts you got to feed that huge woofer???!! :0  i hear that you should feed your mids/highs 30% wattage of what your feeding your subwoofer/woofers is that true?
> *



sub will be seeing about 900 watts. i have no idea about the wattage ration between subs and highs. thats a question for some of the pros on here. i just do what i think will sound good, or loud in this case.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 29 2007, 06:19 PM~8002001
> *What model Fi is that?
> *


Q18d1


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Damn, I wish I had that kind of money. What amp are you using?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 29 2007, 07:44 PM~8002496
> *Damn, I wish I had that kind of money. What amp are you using?
> *


save up, thats what i do. i'm using a rockford 800a2 but its not going to work. i was just playing it and that sub was laughing at the amp. the sub said "is that the best you got bitch!" :0 

anyone want to recomend an amp for this sub. i only played it for two minutes and i couldn't touch the amp. its bridged at 2 ohms but i know its not stable at 2.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LETS SEE IF THEY BASH YOU LIKE THEY DID ME FOR A FREE AIR SET UP


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You could do a Kicker 1000.1


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 29 2007, 09:00 PM~8003088
> *You could do a Kicker 1000.1
> *


SHIT IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL TAKE ALOT OF POWER TOO MAKE THAT MOVE FOR SURE.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 29 2007, 08:59 PM~8003083
> *LETS SEE IF THEY BASH YOU LIKE THEY DID ME FOR A FREE AIR SET UP
> *


i could be wrong here, but i dont think that's going to be free air when he's done with it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 29 2007, 11:33 PM~8003993
> *i could be wrong here, but i dont think that's going to be free air when he's done with it
> *


you are correct, thats just one peice, the box is going to be a 7' ported, i belive he is finishing it up as we speak


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

is that woofer that powerfull? it looks like a paper 20 inch subwoofer with a 6x9 sized  magnet


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 30 2007, 12:26 AM~8004388
> *is that woofer that powerfull? it looks like a paper 20 inch subwoofer with a 6x9 sized   magnet
> *


1000 rms watts...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 30 2007, 12:26 AM~8004388
> *is that woofer that powerfull? it looks like a paper 20 inch subwoofer with a 6x9 sized   magnet
> *


its huge, here it is next to a diamond d3, and the d3 isnt a small woofer


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

box will be totally installed tomarrow. i need an amp for this thing.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 30 2007, 12:55 AM~8004588
> *box will be totally installed tomarrow.  i need an amp for this thing.
> *


Build pics!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 29 2007, 11:57 PM~8004606
> *Build pics!
> *



i'll take some more pics tomarrow. i'm resting right now. been on it steady for about five days now. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 29 2007, 10:33 PM~8003993
> *i could be wrong here, but i dont think that's going to be free air when he's done with it
> *


NEITHER WAS MINE. I WAS GONNA CLOSE THE WHOLE THING UP AND SEAL IT. I BUILT SPEAKER ENCLOSURES FOR THE 6 X 9'S. BUT I DON'T THINK IT HAD TOO DO WITH ANYTHING ABOUT THE SYSTEM, MORE THEM PEOPLE TALKING SHIT


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

seening that sub in that car u really get a idea of how big it is....i think i just came on myself :happysad:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 30 2007, 01:10 AM~8004710
> *i'll take some more pics tomarrow.  i'm resting right now.  been on it steady for about five days now.  :0
> *


picspics!!! :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

ok this is where i'm at right now on the box. its all sealed except for the back which will be after i glass the inside of the box. i'm going to run a layer of fiberglass on all of the joints to ensure it has a good seal. all of the pannels of the enclosure are screwed directly to the car. the box was totally built inside the vehicle, one pannel at a time. some one hit me with an amp for this monster.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i still need to make the brace from the port to the top. also going to be some going from the first brace to both sides of the box.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 31 2007, 02:25 PM~8016950
> *i still need to make the brace from the port to the top.  also going to be some going from the first brace to both sides of the box.
> *


you could use some "all-threads" for some box strength...minimizing your brace displacement. Obviously not through the port wall though. Just an idea.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 31 2007, 06:11 PM~8017657
> *you could use some "all-threads" for some box strength...minimizing your brace displacement. Obviously not through the port wall though. Just an idea.
> *



too late for that now. there is no way to screw them through the box, its all the way up against the trunk. i add to the displacement when i measured the box, so i should be good.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the port opening sure looks awfully close to the front wall


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 31 2007, 07:38 PM~8018116
> *the port opening sure looks awfully close to the front wall
> *


the distance between the front wall and the port is one inch larger than the port opening. thats in the middle, its a little closer on top and a little larger on the bottom.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

here are some more pics. a couple misc. pics of the speaker, someone was saying it looked like a small magnet... also a couple pics of the door speaker location, and why i didn't use the kicks. btw don't mind the wiring hanging down, i'm adding on a remote start to the alarm. there are also a couple pics of the glassing inside the box. its almost finished, i ran out of resin. i'm into it a galon and a half now. :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

just need to finish the one joint and brush the top. then i'll be ready to put the back on.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

So is the port going to blow through back piece? Or does the back piece have more of the port attached and it's going to blow through the rear deck?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 31 2007, 08:20 PM~8018392
> *So is the port going to blow through back piece? Or does the back piece have more of the port attached and it's going to blow through the rear deck?
> *



its going to come out right there. i was going to port through the rear deck but i didn't feel like cutting it out. as of right now if i wanted to i could still change it. i'm doing four racing seats so it will always be open to the cabin anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Niiiice. So what are the specs of this box?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 31 2007, 08:28 PM~8018459
> *Niiiice. So what are the specs of this box?
> *


6ft3^28hz. its the largest i could go without using the spare tire well, which would have given me an extra cube and a half about.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 31 2007, 08:33 PM~8018505
> *6ft3^28hz.  its the largest i could go without using the spare tire well, which would have given me an extra cube and a half about.
> *



btw thats internal volume after displacement.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i need an amp thats about the same size as the one i have. the speaker is dual 1 ohm. i'm running it off of one channel right now so i don't fry the amp. if anyone has something good they want to trade, i've gots all sorts of shit to trade...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, IM FEELIN THAT HUGE SUB, LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA SOUND COOL IN THAT RIDE.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 1 2007, 12:13 AM~8020245
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, IM FEELIN THAT HUGE SUB, LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA SOUND COOL IN THAT RIDE.
> *



yea i fired it up to test it out a little. never took it past 12 on the volume, wow. the sound of the bass is like none that i've ever heard before. its so deep and pure sounding. i can't wait to really turn it up tomarrow. :cheesy:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 1 2007, 12:55 AM~8020104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whitepapi2006 is trying to get rid of his kicker 1000.1 :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 1 2007, 08:54 AM~8021655
> *Whitepapi2006 is trying to get rid of his kicker 1000.1  :0
> *



i'm not paying $850 for a used amp. if i spend anything over $500 it will be on a sundown audio 1500.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Huh? Where'd you get $850? They sell for like $370 new on techronics.com with free shipping.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 1 2007, 01:12 PM~8023289
> *Huh? Where'd you get $850? They sell for like $370 new on techronics.com
> *


oh my bad i just looked and saw the $850, that was for everything. which is still too much if you ask me but... :biggrin: i'm really wanting a memphis, hifonics, sundown, or mmats. of corse i would love to have a new rockford power series.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 1 2007, 02:16 PM~8023305
> *oh my bad i just looked and saw the $850, that was for everything.  which is still too much if you ask me but... :biggrin:  i'm really wanting a memphis, hifonics, sundown, or mmats.  of corse i would love to have a new rockford power series.
> *


He said $850? Wow... :uh: I figured he'd be sellin that 1000.1 for like $225, my bad.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 31 2007, 10:30 PM~8020333
> *yea i fired it up to test it out a little.  never took it past 12 on the volume, wow.  the sound of the bass is like none that i've ever heard before.  its so deep and pure sounding.  i can't wait to really turn it up tomarrow.  :cheesy:
> *



yeah i know what mean, your build up is looking good. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 1 2007, 02:27 PM~8023675
> *yeah i know what mean, your build up is looking good. keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *



thaks! :cheesy: 

well i turned it up today, its loud for sure. its hard to breath in the car with it turned up. i tried to take some vids but its hard for my digicam to capture flex from the vehicle. does exatly what i expected, knocks like a mofo, and i'm only using one channel on the 800a2, gain up 15% with the bass knob about 50%. bass all the way down on the h.u. and the sub control all the way down also. the amps rating says its getting about 400 watts. i can't wait to get a solid 1000 watts into this sub. now its time to rip it all out and finish it up. the carbon fiber cloth should be here tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

my buddy had an 80 eldorado and i sat in the back seat once and it would thump so hard with 2 15, i know what you mean by its hard to breath... :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 1 2007, 01:18 PM~8023966
> *thaks! :cheesy:
> 
> well i turned it up today, its loud for sure.  its hard to breath in the car with it turned up.  i tried to take some vids but its hard for my digicam to capture flex from the vehicle.  does exatly what i expected, knocks like a mofo, and i'm only using one channel on the 800a2, gain up 15% with the bass knob about 50%.  bass all the way down on the h.u. and the sub control all the way down also.  the amps rating says its getting about 400 watts.  i can't wait to get a solid 1000 watts into this sub.  now its time to rip it all out and finish it up.  the carbon fiber cloth should be here tomarrow. :biggrin:
> *


Get the new RF T1500.1bd and you get 1000+ out of it for sure!  oh, but the sub is dual 1 ohm huh,....hmmmm


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8026085
> *Get the new RF T1500.1bd and you get 1000+ out of it for sure!   oh, but the sub is dual 1 ohm huh,....hmmmm
> *


that amp was one of my options. i was wanting to run the sub at 2 ohms.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 1 2007, 11:45 PM~8026614
> *that amp was one of my options.  i was wanting to run the sub at 2 ohms.
> *


Yeah, get a true 1000watt amp at 2ohms and you'll be golden!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 1 2007, 11:45 PM~8026614
> *that amp was one of my options.  i was wanting to run the sub at 2 ohms.
> *


WHY FUCK AROUND
CROSSFIRE 2000D


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 2 2007, 06:22 AM~8027573
> *WHY FUCK AROUND
> CROSSFIRE 2000D
> *


He will blow that sub with that amp, he also previously stated that he didn't wanna use anymore power than what he needed, to keep the electrical upgrades to a minimum...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Jun 2 2007, 09:24 AM~8027764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND I GAVE HIM A AMP THAT YOU HAVE ROOM TOO PLAY WITH.


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

put a t1500-1bd on that biatch :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 2 2007, 12:20 PM~8028327
> *YOU AINT GOTTA RUN THE AMP FULL THROTTLE.  BUT YOU STATED...
> 
> AND I GAVE HIM A AMP THAT YOU HAVE ROOM TOO PLAY WITH.
> *


Why pay for double the power than needed?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

superdodge, you need to drive down so i can check this damn thing out


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2007, 11:46 PM~8031010
> *superdodge, you need to drive down so i can check this damn thing out
> *



where you located, got a tl or some sort of meter? :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 2 2007, 11:35 PM~8030948
> *Why pay for double the power than needed?
> *


$879 AINT MUCH FOR A REALLY GOOD AMP.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 3 2007, 06:07 AM~8031861
> *$879 AINT MUCH FOR A REALLY GOOD AMP.
> *



dude thats way too much for an amp to me. especially when i don't need that much power. i could buy all four racing seats and build the center console for that much and the car would be finished.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@Jun 2 2007, 01:05 PM~8028889
> *put a t1500-1bd on that biatch :cheesy:
> *


yes


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8031178
> *where you located, got a tl or some sort of meter? :0
> *


evansville, and 25 bucks will get you metered here


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2007, 10:05 AM~8032272
> *evansville, and 25 bucks will get you metered here
> *



yea i'll come down sometime. any sound off competitons going on down there. i was hitting around 146db with three 12"s sealed. i know its hitting harder now for sure! i've got to be close to 150db.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 12:00 PM~8032642
> *yea i'll come down sometime.  any sound off competitons going on down there.  i was hitting around 146db with three 12"s sealed.  i know its hitting harder now for sure!  i've got to be close to 150db.
> *


150 from the trunk of a cavy is tough business, lol. 

we have a show in september, double point event. You should come down for it. 

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&event_id=13


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8032657
> *150 from the trunk of a cavy is tough business, lol.
> 
> we have a show in september, double point event. You should come down for it.
> ...



is it a saturday or a sunday? i'm always stuck working saturdays.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 02:01 PM~8032796
> *is it a saturday or a sunday?  i'm always stuck working saturdays.
> *


Sunday


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 3 2007, 01:05 PM~8032812
> *Sunday
> *


i'll be there for sure. probably bring a couple friends too. :biggrin:

i guess it does say it right on the flyer... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 03:48 PM~8033184
> *i'll be there for sure.  probably bring a couple friends too. :biggrin:
> 
> i guess it does say it right on the flyer... :uh:  :uh:
> *


YGPM


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

check this out. i'll get some more vids later. i've got to get full power to this thing. :cheesy: 

and yes the door is shut all the way, the door frame is bent.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 09:02 AM~8032028
> *dude thats way too much for an amp to me.  especially when i don't need that much power.  i could buy all four racing seats and build the center console for that much and the car would be finished.
> *


WELL I WOULD RATHER PAY THE MONEY AND GET SOME SHIT THAT IS GONNA LAST. BUT I GOT MONEY THOUGH, SO.....


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 3 2007, 09:30 PM~8035203
> *WELL I WOULD RATHER PAY THE MONEY AND GET SOME SHIT THAT IS GONNA LAST.  BUT I GOT MONEY THOUGH, SO.....
> *


shit i'd buy it right now if it was what i wanted, or needed, but its neither. no offense big dirty but i also don't like the way those amps look, they just look cheap to me. thats just too much money for one amp to me, unless its a five or six channel and pushin' everything.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you should buy one of my orion 2500d's from me


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i herd it today and its very very loud, and the sub is barely moveing, its going to be crazy at full power :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 09:35 PM~8035244
> *shit i'd buy it right now if it was what i wanted, or needed, but its neither.  no offense big dirty but i also don't like the way those amps look, they just look cheap to me.  thats just too much money for one amp to me, unless its a five or six channel and pushin' everything.
> *


RESPECT THAT!!!

I WAS NOT A BELIEVER NEITHER, THEN I HEARD A SYSTEM WITH THEM IN MIAMI. AND IT DID NOT STOP ALL DAY. AND HE KEPT PLAYING, SO I WENT OUT TOO SEE WHAT HE WAS USING, AND THEN I WAS LIKE, WTF, WHERE ARE YOU HOOKED UP AT, CAUSE YOU BEEN GOING FOR LIKE 4 HOURS STRAIGHT, HITTING HARD. THE AMPS DRAW, VICE POWER OUTPUT IS RIDICULOUS. BUT I FEEL YA DOGG.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 3 2007, 04:01 PM~8033908
> *check this out.  i'll get some more vids later.  i've got to get full power to this thing. :cheesy:
> 
> and yes the door is shut all the way, the door frame is bent.
> ...


WHAT SONG IS THAT?AND DO YOU HAVE A LINK TO IT?AND WERE THE WINDOWS UP BECUSE U CAN HEAR EVERY THANG HELLA CLEAR! :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 4 2007, 06:58 PM~8041064
> *WHAT SONG IS THAT?AND DO YOU HAVE A LINK TO IT?AND WERE THE WINDOWS UP BECUSE U CAN HEAR EVERY THANG HELLA CLEAR! :cheesy:
> *


 windows up. :biggrin: song is by D4L. i think its like track seven or so.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 4 2007, 07:02 PM~8041778
> *windows up. :biggrin:  song is by D4L.  i think its like track seven or so.
> *


DAM!THAT MUST SOUND CRAZY..AND OK THANX!I DNT HAVE THERE CD BT YEA THANX..


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i didn't have anything else to do so here are a couple other vids. :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i see that trunk lid breaking in a couple months :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 04:49 PM~8054546
> *i see that trunk lid breaking in a couple months :biggrin:
> *



thats about all its got right there on the 3-400 watts. i don't usually have it up like that. i just wanted to see how much i could get the car to flex. what sucks is its really hard to capture flex on video. you should see it in person, for one sub its nuts. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 6 2007, 06:31 PM~8054853
> *thats about all its got right there on the 3-400 watts.  i don't usually have it up like that.  i just wanted to see how much i could get the car to flex.  what sucks is its really hard to capture flex on video.  you should see it in person, for one sub its nuts. :cheesy:
> *


when i had my cavy very with 1 15'' flame series sub, my shit did that and got really bad.. than i blew the sub, it caught fire :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 8 2007, 02:22 AM~8064478
> *when i had my cavy very with 1 15'' flame series sub, my shit did that and got really bad.. than i blew the sub, it caught fire  :0
> *


lol, those cavis flex alot, my buddy had three of flame audiobahns in his and the doors looked like they were going to fall off, it wasent too long after that it had leaky door/window seals :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 8 2007, 05:49 AM~8064847
> *lol, those cavis flex alot, my buddy had three of flame audiobahns in his and the doors looked like they were going to fall off, it wasent too long after that it had leaky door/window seals :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 8 2007, 12:49 PM~8066061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


laugh now cry later :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

and i got that plug fixed if u need to weld


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 9 2007, 06:13 AM~8070874
> *and i got that plug fixed if u need to weld
> *


awsome! just let me know when your ready. i'm down tonight if your off. :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

this just got delivered. should be enough to do the door pods and the dash. thats just the start, the plan is to wrap all the plastic pannels in carbon fiber. its expensive but hey, its worth it in the end!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 8 2007, 06:49 AM~8064847
> *lol, those cavis flex alot, my buddy had three of flame audiobahns in his and the doors looked like they were going to fall off, it wasent too long after that it had leaky door/window seals :0
> *


them flame series audiobahn subs i seemd to like, they punded pretty hard, i miss mine, lol


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

here is one wraped on carbon. it still needs epoxy resin poored all over it but i think im going to do the whole door panel in carbon so it'll have to wait. btw this shit isn't fun to work with. however it does conform super eaisy to the surface.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

you should have got a video of us going the mcydees the other night, that was funny shit


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 10 2007, 11:17 PM~8079472
> *here is one wraped on carbon.  it still needs epoxy resin poored all over it but i think im going to do the whole door panel in carbon so it'll have to wait.  btw this shit isn't fun to work with.  however it does conform super eaisy to the surface.
> 
> 
> ...



i think im missing something, your going to glass the componants in the door using carbon fiber material, or the carbon fiber material will be the finish?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 15 2007, 09:30 AM~8109777
> *i think im missing something, your going to glass the componants in the door using carbon fiber material, or the carbon fiber material will be the finish?
> *



i thought it was obvious, its just over the top of the glass. i'm going to do the whole door then coat it in epoxi resin. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 15 2007, 01:31 PM~8111252
> *i thought it was obvious, its just over the top of the glass.  i'm going to do the whole door then coat it in epoxi resin. :biggrin:
> *



guess im an idiot then... i'll wait for the finished pics because it doesnt sound like your gonna have a nice looking finish.

im thinking that your saying the carbon fiber will be the finish with a layer of resin over it. but thats not what your doing is it?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 16 2007, 04:30 PM~8117448
> *guess im an idiot then... i'll wait for the finished pics because it doesnt sound like your gonna have a nice looking finish.
> 
> im thinking that your saying the carbon fiber will be the finish with a layer of resin over it. but thats not what your doing is it?
> *



didn't meen any disrespect.  it will look just like a carbon hood or any thing else. it doesn't have the resin over it yet.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

did a 138 even today legal from the dash, outlaw hit a 157.7


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 17 2007, 09:12 PM~8122866
> *did a 138 even today legal from the dash, outlaw hit a 157.7
> *


What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 17 2007, 08:18 PM~8122902
> *What's the difference between the two?
> *


mic placement



and good scores for just that lil bit of power. its gonna be rediculous when everythings full throttle


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 17 2007, 08:32 PM~8123018
> *mic placement
> and good scores for just that lil bit of power. its gonna be rediculous when everythings full throttle
> *


AND IF HE CAN ACTUALLY GET EVERYTHING SEALED. THAT IS GONNA BE HIS BIGGEST ISSUE, BUT IF HE CAN, THAT SUB IN THAT SIZE CAR


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 17 2007, 09:01 PM~8123221
> *AND IF HE CAN ACTUALLY GET EVERYTHING SEALED.  THAT IS GONNA BE HIS BIGGEST ISSUE, BUT IF HE CAN, THAT SUB IN THAT SIZE CAR
> *



exactly


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i have a problem with the doors opening from flex. they flex enough you can feel air coming out from around them. they don't come unlatched or anything like that but they leak air bad, especially from around the top of the door seals.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU LOOSE AAAALLLLLLOOOOTTTTT OF SPL BECAUSE OF THAT.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 18 2007, 02:05 PM~8127507
> *YOU LOOSE AAAALLLLLLOOOOTTTTT OF SPL BECAUSE OF THAT.
> *


any ideas on how to prevent that.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 18 2007, 02:38 PM~8127692
> *any ideas on how to prevent that.
> *


wish i had a direct answer...i know your doors are gonna move like a noodle when you get more power in there. might wanna use multiple layers of dynamat xtreme and eDead on the roof, floor, doors, and trunk. You can buy a thicker liner for the door so when it shuts, its more of a suction/seal. you can use it for the trunk lining as well. thats all i can think of.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 18 2007, 07:34 PM~8129479
> *wish i had a direct answer...i know your doors are gonna move like a noodle when you get more power in there. might wanna use multiple layers of dynamat xtreme and eDead on the roof, floor, doors, and trunk. You can buy a thicker liner for the door so when it shuts, its more of a suction/seal.  you can use it for the trunk lining as well. thats all i can think of.
> *


yea it has no sound deading of any kind right now. guess that will be my goal by the next local sound off. :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 18 2007, 03:38 PM~8127692
> *any ideas on how to prevent that.
> *


more carbon fiber!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

oh yea forgot to mention the 138 was at 32hz.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what's your car peaking at?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 19 2007, 08:51 PM~8137539
> *what's your car peaking at?
> *


the meter stoped going up at 32hz. i have no idea what the resonant frequency is for the car. that was the first time on a meter. i don't have acess to one for testing. i can only do what i think will be good and go to the contest.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 19 2007, 11:20 PM~8138552
> *the meter stoped going up at 32hz.  i have no idea what the resonant frequency is for the car.  that was the first time on a meter.  i don't have acess to one for testing.  i can only do what i think will be good and go to the contest.
> *


are you not using a termlab? If you are you should be able to just run a sweep at about half volume and it'll show you what freq. your loudest at.

most cavaliers, at least from what i've found, peak around 45-49hz range. May be a good starting point for you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 20 2007, 07:10 AM~8140118
> *are you not using a termlab? If you are you should be able to just run a sweep at about half volume and it'll show you what freq. your loudest at.
> 
> most cavaliers, at least from what i've found, peak around 45-49hz range. May be a good starting point for you.
> *


I WAS THINKING IN THE 49 RANGE. HE WOULD NEED TOO REALLY GET IN THERE AND DO SOME DYNAMAT, OR SOME DEADNER.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 20 2007, 07:10 AM~8140118
> *are you not using a termlab? If you are you should be able to just run a sweep at about half volume and it'll show you what freq. your loudest at.
> 
> most cavaliers, at least from what i've found, peak around 45-49hz range. May be a good starting point for you.
> *


i wish i did have a tl. the box is tuned to 28hz. i love deep bass, plus this is my daily driver. therefore i don't think i'm going to put too much more effort into it. its louder than 138db for sure.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 20 2007, 11:56 AM~8141394
> *i wish i did have a tl.  the box is tuned to 28hz.  i love deep bass, plus this is my daily driver.  therefore i don't think i'm going to put too much more effort into it.  its louder than 138db for sure.
> *


that's about what my wall was tuned to in my cavy, and my car still peaked at about 47hz, lol.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

From my experience Cavaliers peak from 41-45hz in almost all occasions.

As far as your doors flexing at the top, if they are bent out. Bend them back in 1/2" or so. Have someone hold the door open fron the bottom and pull back on the window frame gently but with some force to pull the frame back in. Do it little by little and close the door to see if it where you want it.

Your trunk will more than likely get stress cracks in the sheetmetal. We just got done shaving a new trunk lid for my Cav because when I had 4 8W7's it caused stress cracks in the sheetmetal in 7 spots. 

I think in the end you will get annoyed with the placement of your speakers, I know I use my armrest ALOT in my car and it is the same as yours.

Also I installed 2 pair of 5.25" components in my front doors. Capable of being VERY LOUD and they sound damn good to me.

You mentioned earlier that there is NOT enough room in a sedan vs. a coupe for Kickpanel speaker mounting. However the only difference in the Sedan and Coupe is fron the B pillar BACK. The dash and kickpanel areas are EXACTLY the same size. So maybe making some Fiberglass Kickpanels would be a better sounding and more convienent way to have gone.

Either way keep up the good work and keep us updated.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

BTW - Any pics of the whole car?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 27 2007, 02:12 AM~8185033
> *From my experience Cavaliers peak from 41-45hz in almost all occasions.
> 
> As far as your doors flexing at the top, if they are bent out.  Bend them back in 1/2" or so.  Have someone hold the door open fron the bottom and pull back on the window frame gently but with some force to pull the frame back in.  Do it little by little and close the door to see if it where you want it.
> ...



stress cracks i could give a shit about. i never use the armrests. i might try to bend the doors at the top a little bit. the passangers side is bent in the wrong direction already so it needs done anyways. there is no way its the same as fas as a coupe to a sedan. i've rode in two door cavaliers before and there is way more room up front in them. i'm 6'1 and have a size 14 shoe, trust me there is no room for them in the kicks. it sounds great now, so why would i want to do more work and change it. everybody flips out on the location of the mids and highs. they love it, i love it so whats the problem. is it cause its not proper and i've done something different? :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 27 2007, 02:13 AM~8185038
> *BTW - Any pics of the whole car?
> *


from this...


















to this...


















btw this car was built for my girl. i just traded her my 96 explorer for the cavalier.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 27 2007, 11:28 AM~8186202
> *stress cracks i could give a shit about.  i never use the armrests.  i might try to bend the doors at the top a little bit.  the passangers side is bent in the wrong direction already so it needs done anyways.  there is no way its the same as fas as a coupe to a sedan.  i've rode in two door cavaliers before and there is way more room up front in them.  i'm 6'1 and have a size 14 shoe, trust me there is no room for them in the kicks.  it sounds great now, so why would i want to do more work and change it.  everybody flips out on the location of the mids and highs.  they love it, i love it so whats the problem.  is it cause its not proper and i've done something different? :biggrin:
> *


The stress crack I am referring to actually make the trunk lid not sit flush any more and water gets in at the car wash. You can hear the lid flexing up and down when I drive down the road. Basically the sheetmetal was too thin for High SPL. So good luck with your trunk.

As far as the Sedan/Coupe. I was not guessing, I am stating a FACT. From the Seats foward are EXACTLY THE SAME IN both. Look up Q-Logic Kickpanels. Not here to argue with you, just letting you know.

Here is a pic of my door pods.

















I like mine loud as fuk too, So I put in 2 pair of 6.5 components in the rear for turning it up at car shows. For everyday listening I usually have it faded to the front stage for better SQ

This was last year before I added leather, now the rear deck is covered in graphite vynil to match my factory panels.









This is a pic of my cav.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 27 2007, 11:55 AM~8186804
> *The stress crack I am referring to actually make the trunk lid not sit flush any more and water gets in at the car wash.  You can hear the lid flexing up and down when I drive down the road.  Basically the sheetmetal was too thin for High SPL.  So good luck with your trunk.
> 
> As far as the Sedan/Coupe.  I was not guessing, I am stating a FACT.  From the Seats foward are EXACTLY THE SAME IN both.  Look up Q-Logic Kickpanels.  Not here to argue with you, just letting you know.
> ...



nice ride, and i wasn't arguing with you about the difference between the two cars. i'm just saying look at those bulky ass door pods you have. i like my leg room (the little amout i have). kick location wouldn't have been any better either. not to mention the speakers i have would get all sorts of shit in them from peoples feet.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

also just noticed you have electric windows, i don't. that wouldn't even work in my car cause of the window cranks.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 27 2007, 12:55 PM~8186804
> *The stress crack I am referring to actually make the trunk lid not sit flush any more and water gets in at the car wash.  You can hear the lid flexing up and down when I drive down the road.  Basically the sheetmetal was too thin for High SPL.  So good luck with your trunk.
> 
> As far as the Sedan/Coupe.  I was not guessing, I am stating a FACT.  From the Seats foward are EXACTLY THE SAME IN both.  Look up Q-Logic Kickpanels.  Not here to argue with you, just letting you know.
> ...


those pods look bulky and out of place, car looks nice tho


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

They look bulky, but they sound great.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 28 2007, 05:56 PM~8196560
> *They look bulky, but they sound great.
> *


um, so do mine and there not bulky, so whats your point? i do have a question though. what did you do to make your back windows roll all the way down?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 28 2007, 03:56 PM~8196560
> *They look bulky, but they sound great.
> *


THEY SUCK HAHAHAH


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jun 29 2007, 12:47 PM~8201646
> *THEY SUCK HAHAHAH
> *


Thanks Al.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 28 2007, 08:11 PM~8197018
> *um, so do mine and there not bulky, so whats your point?  i do have a question though.  what did you do to make your back windows roll all the way down?
> *


i want to make the lac window go all the way down too


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 28 2007, 07:11 PM~8197018
> *um, so do mine and there not bulky, so whats your point?  i do have a question though. <span style='colorrange'> whats up Roln19s, not going to answer the question or what? :0 *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 30 2007, 12:28 AM~8206053
> *whats up Roln19s, not going to answer the question or what? :0
> *


isnt there just a little stopper on the track that u have to remove?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 27 2007, 12:55 PM~8186804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like how u got the center of the dash, got some pics of that, and i do agree on it being bulky lookin, imo they stick out to far and look like their in the way.. but does look good on t he job you did for them..  and i dont care for the lil box thats for the speaker in the little door compartment thing, i always thought they looked better hidden.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 30 2007, 04:30 AM~8207028
> *isnt there just a little stopper on the track that u have to remove?
> *


Exactly.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 30 2007, 04:33 AM~8207040
> *i like how u got the center of the dash, got some pics of that,
> *


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 30 2007, 12:28 AM~8206053
> *whats up Roln19s, not going to answer the question or what? :0
> *


Take off the door panel, then remove 2 10mm bolts holding in a BIG chunk of styrofoam. After that you're all good to go.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 30 2007, 07:02 AM~8207304
> *Take off the door panel, then remove 2 10mm bolts holding in a BIG chunk of styrofoam.  After that you're all good to go.
> *


cool thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jun 30 2007, 08:01 AM~8207301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean, i wanted to do somethin like that when we had our cavy... but i ended up stickin with just a flip out..


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice build superdodge. I just found out about those 18s and planning on doing a build with 2 18s in my full size blazer. Running two old school orion 250rs at 800w at 1ohm each. Not sure how its going to sound in a big ass blazer but your Cav inspired me...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196+Jun 3 2007, 09:35 PM~8035244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


legal all doors are supposed to be closed, windows up, and mic on the winshield in the center of the dash

outlaw - mic can be anywhere infront of the B pillars (usually in passenger side kick) doors are open and windows are down... a globe is used in some instances



in an optimal install this setup would be in low to mid 40s.... the rattle and flex wont go away mainly due to the fact that its a poorly made vehicle and the sub moves alot of air. firing forward and sealing it off from the rear would ahve produced better spl/sq results and have fewer rattles


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

and fyi that bodystyle cavi peaks at 49hz


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 6 2007, 06:34 PM~8250437
> *and fyi  that bodystyle cavi peaks at 49hz
> *


right on.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

sorry for not having any updates. they next thing to be done is a dual battery setup. i'm going with two kinetik 1400's. for now here is a little video. feel free to comment, i know its nothing like what some of you have, however it still beats. i have the loudest, clearest system in this area by far. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mX-xG9rM5Jg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 14 2007, 11:22 AM~8307044
> *sorry for not having any updates.  they next thing to be done is a dual battery setup.  i'm going with two kinetik 1400's.  for now here is a little video.  feel free to comment, i know its nothing like what some of you have, however it still beats.  i have the loudest, clearest system in this area by far.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mX-xG9rM5Jg&mode=related&search=
> *


Well damn, I didn't get mentioned in the credits at all...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8307044
> *sorry for not having any updates.  they next thing to be done is a dual battery setup.  i'm going with two kinetik 1400's.  for now here is a little video.  feel free to comment, i know its nothing like what some of you have, however it still beats.  i have the loudest, clearest system in this area by far.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mX-xG9rM5Jg&mode=related&search=
> *


havent read through the entire thread but 2 batts do no good if you have a stock alt


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 14 2007, 11:05 AM~8307263
> *Well damn, I didn't get mentioned in the credits at all...
> *



my bad. i'll get you in there next time. your advise was most helpful. :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 14 2007, 02:14 PM~8308082
> *havent read through the entire thread but 2 batts do no good if you have a stock alt
> *



i've got a 200 amp alternator, it puts out 105 amps at idle. i just put it in about two weeks ago. i wanted to get a bigger one but really didn't want to fork out the extra money. the optima blue top i have right now isn't cutting it. :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 14 2007, 12:14 PM~8308082
> *havent read through the entire thread but 2 batts do no good if you have a stock alt
> *


THAT MUST BE MY PROBLEM I HAVE RED TOP UNDER THE HOOD AND A YELLOW IN THE TRUNK..... REALY DD NOT DO SHIT BUT I HAVE FACTORY ALT... I HAVE TO CHARGE THE BATTERIE IN THE TRUNK ONCE A MONTH..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 14 2007, 11:22 AM~8307044
> *sorry for not having any updates.  they next thing to be done is a dual battery setup.  i'm going with two kinetik 1400's.  for now here is a little video.  feel free to comment, i know its nothing like what some of you have, however it still beats.  i have the loudest, clearest system in this area by far.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mX-xG9rM5Jg&mode=related&search=
> *


nice video, your going to have to make me one :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 15 2007, 11:30 PM~8315800
> *nice video, your going to have to make me one :cheesy:
> *



when ever your ready. :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

this car hurts my ears!!!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 24 2007, 06:18 PM~8381721
> *this car hurts my ears!!!
> *



you like it, don't lie. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

so what amp you putting in it now? :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 16 2007, 04:48 AM~8566646
> *so what amp you putting in it now? :0
> *


probably a sundown amp. not 100% on that yet though.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 16 2007, 12:25 PM~8568228
> *probably a sundown amp.  not 100% on that yet though.
> *


You DID get my PM right?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 16 2007, 06:41 PM~8571332
> *You DID get my PM right?
> *


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

done deal, the amp is in the mail...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 18 2007, 11:52 PM~8585899
> *done deal, the amp is in the mail...
> *


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

damn lookin great SuperDodge. can't wait to see it when your finished.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 21 2007, 01:56 PM~8606509
> *damn lookin great SuperDodge. can't wait to see it when your finished.
> *


shouldn't be too much longer, i just have to get motivated.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

amp is installed. its louder for sure i really need to get it on a meter. i'll post some pics later.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 23 2007, 11:57 AM~8623458
> *amp is installed.  its louder for sure i really need to get it on a meter.  i'll post some pics later.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 23 2007, 11:57 AM~8623458
> *amp is installed.  its louder for sure i really need to get it on a meter.  i'll post some pics later.
> *


did u rewire it


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 23 2007, 04:16 PM~8626212
> *did u rewire it
> *


no just dialed it in the next day. the sound of the bass is much cleaner now too. so far i'm loving everything about the sundown amp except for the bright ass led light on the bass remote. :biggrin:


----------

